# January Acquisitions



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

You'd think everybody who'd shop today would be too hungover to shop, but no, they just shopped hungover.

Not that I had a hangover when I bought these, which are probably the least trad Weejuns ever. But hey, they're an experiment, and I had change from a five. That change was a penny, but still.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

This is my first acquisition of the new year, a houndstooth tweed bow tie:


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Since my birthday is next week i decided to splurge on a few things, picked up a passal of shirts, and a new casual jacket from tweedy, and bought myself a couple pairs of corgis, and a cople pairs of falkes, though the largest purchase is my last semester of college tuition.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

OK, not _quite_ as trad as Reuben's new bow tie, but I could not resist.
Should be perfect for Ash Wed, All Saints Day, or Halloween.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Brooks Brothers, kind of hard to tell in the picture but it's navy and off-white. The tag says silk but it feels closer to the weight and texture of cotton, so it'll probably be more of a spring/summer tie


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Dropped in on the up-to-70%-off moving sale at J.Press. Found a 70% discounted gray chalkstripe Martin Greenfield-made suit in 39R. Mr. G will take the sleeves down 1/4" and cuff the trousers and that's that. I'd tell you the price, but you'd cry.


----------



## nppridgefield (Nov 26, 2011)

I took advantage of the Christmas Brooks Brothers sale and picked up a navy 1818 suit, ties and dress shirts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Solid navy or pinstripe?
In any event, the BB 1818 series is a well made and very nice suit! :thumbs-up:


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Decided to order the BB 1818 3/2 sack blazer before the sale ends - hope I got the right size!


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

Picked up a Brooks Country Club shirt on sale that is 60/40 cotton and Saxxon wool. It's really a beautiful shirt, superior to any Viyella and much heavier, albeit pricier.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

In Dublin for a few days after New Year's and was lucky enough to get in to the Kevin & Howlin sale.
Popped in as I thought I might buy a new cap, but came away with a lovely wool, mohair & cashmere waistcoat by Magee, and two wool ties.
Also got a beautiful tweed jacket for my wife.



















And I received a pair of Herring burgundy double monks for Christmas from my wife, but they're a half size too big and have to go back.
The double monks don't really appeal to me anyway, and she didn't pick up on the other Herring sale hints I'd been dropping.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Sorry to hear of the unacceptability of the double monks, but your ties and that waistcoat look to be very, very nice acquisitions! Enjoy wearing them. :thumbs-up:


----------



## nppridgefield (Nov 26, 2011)

Solid navy (already have the navy pinstrip). Supposed to be ready on 1/13.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Was out and about the other day and picked up a trio of new socks at my local maxx. Found some zegna mid-calf merino in brown, some mid calf pantherellas in navy, and some cashmere merino blend Otcs in tan that unfortunately were a bit too big.

Also not sure if it counts for this thread, but i also recieved my box of goodies from tweedy including a rather wonderful wool shirt/ jacket combination that i am wearing today.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I picked up 2 more of the Gatsby shirts with a gift card during the BB sale, along with a few other small things.


----------



## bremersm (Feb 1, 2013)

Went to get dressed this morning and realized that the shirt I was going to wear had a tear in the elbow. Since it was my own white/blue tattersal I ordered one from Jpress's main line. I also picked up a new white pocket square since I misplaced the one I had. 

This is my first shirt from Jpress. If it is half as nice as the blazer I have from them I will be happy.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Some cold-weather gear that just arrived, two NWT pairs of pants from the exchange, a BB Peal flask, and three of those wonderful 50/50 wool and silk Talbott emblematics I was looking for.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

The local Orvis is having an "End of Season" sale. Well, I'm not gonna be convinced that easily that spring is just around the corner, but I make a few purchases.

Lambswool v-neck sweater, and a moleskin waistcoat. 









I'll be going back for the Blackwatch lapeled waistcoat.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


FROM A CALCULATOR?! What wizardry is this?!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

M Go Crimson said:


> FROM A CALCULATOR?! What wizardry is this?!


The tongue-in-cheek kind.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Pink oxford in pink — with pocket flap — from J Press. Available online right now for $73.50. A semi-elusive item.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Patrick06790 said:


> Pink oxford in pink - with pocket flap - from J Press. Available online right now for $73.50. A semi-elusive item.


As opposed to those pink oxfords in blue? 

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Two J. Press university striped OCBD's, two pairs J. Press tan cords, One LL Bean Shetland wood crewneck, two pairs LL Beam flannel lined chinos, Bean 6" main Boots, everything bought to replace existing worn out stuff.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Aaaand, finally finished with that harris tweed waistcoat:









Six real horn buttons, handsewn buttonholes:










And lined in . . .









*Madras! *Expect this to pop up in WIWT in the near future.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Six real horn buttons, handsewn buttonholes:


I couldn't get my tailor in Pensacola to hand-sew button soles if he had a gun to his head! Great attention to detail here. And the colorway of the madras looks perfect for Spring.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I couldn't get my tailor in Pensacola to hand-sew button soles if he had a gun to his head! Great attention to detail here. And the colorway of the madras looks perfect for Spring.


I didn't even have to ask. I think he was just happy for the challenge and knew I'd recognized and appreciate it.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

*re: Talbott emblematics*

Source for the Talbott emblematics, Reub?



Reuben said:


> Some cold-weather gear that just arrived, two NWT pairs of pants from the exchange, a BB Peal flask, and three of those wonderful 50/50 wool and silk Talbott emblematics I was looking for.
> 
> Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


_Sent from my Dell Desktop using Tapatalk_


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Orgetorix said:


> The tongue-in-cheek kind.


Haha quite. 
_
Sent from my Nokia-6110 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

eBay, naturally. I'd found a couple at various points thrifting and loved them so much I ended up hunting down a couple on the 'Bay. Key things to check for is a 50/50 wool/silk blend and a little "woven in england" tag on the tail. They're wonderfully thick and course and wintery, but consistently dimple and knot well. They're the first wool ties I've owned that will, thus I decided to find a few more. I'm wearing one of the first couple I owned in my WIWT picture today, actually.



red sweatpants said:


> Source for the Talbott emblematics, Reub?
> 
> _Sent from my Dell Desktop using Tapatalk_


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

2 BB OCBD, 1 BB Country Club shirt, PRL OCBD, LLB blucher mocs, LE poplin shirt, some Robert Talbott ties. Brother-in-law unloaded some Gitman, Scott Barber and Talbott shirts on me.

Been a good month so far, and a long way to go.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I couldn't get my tailor in Pensacola to hand-sew button soles if he had a gun to his head!


Throw it in a box and send it to Paul Winston in NYC. He does awesome work on adding button holes and is quite reasonable.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> Throw it in a box and send it to Paul Winston in NYC. He does awesome work on adding button holes and is quite reasonable.


Or find a new tailor. Are you using a genuine tailor, or a glorified alterations seamstress? I've found most men's stores I've had things tailored at do this automatically. Indeed, my normal shop only does hand-sewn buttonholes on jackets. They said the equipment to do them well by machine was too expensive for the relatively minor amount they do to justify it, although I always figured you could do it with a normal sewing machine.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just received my new OCBD from Ratio Clothing. It has their new unlined (!!!), long roll button-down collar (3.5" point). Other, less sturdy fabrics will have a soft, thin interlining from what I understand. Currently it's one of their "secret" options but will debut sometime this year. It may even replace the current button-down collar. They added a back collar button and heightened the band a 1/4" at my request. Although they're also capable of locker loops and and a button flap pocket, I abstained from going that far. I may with my next order. Sent measurements of a well fitting shirt so they could replicate the fit, which turned out great.

With all these things in mind, there's no excuse for the trads here not to give them a try. A steal at $98. Accordingly with the price, the workmanship isn't quite on the level of Mercer & Sons -- there is a split yoke but the placket finishing at the bottom is standard, more loose threads out of the box, etc. Nonetheless, if you want to keep that American factory that makes BB OCBDs alive, this is another way to do it.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

Good to see that they'll do a longer collar. I just picked up some BB OCBDs during the after-Christmas sale which may be the last BB shirts I buy now that I see how beautiful that collar is. Ratio's chest sizing and all the extras they do makes it so hard to beat at that price.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's a very good value. Be aware that their Slim Fit is very slim. Like, fashionably so. I'd recommend going with Classic Fit or just emailing measurements from a shirt that fits you well.


----------



## MDP (Jan 14, 2012)

I've order a few "Ratio Slim" OCBDs from them before that fit beautifully--I'm one of those people who can wear slim fit shirts without looking like they're slim fit. I just didn't care for the smaller collar.

I did size up from my usual suit size (36) but I actually measure 37" at the chest anyways, and the Ratio 37 is spot on.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New RL sport shirt and 2 BB ties (blue is silk, red/white feels like a cotton/silk blend). Starting to stock up for spring (though, with the weather the way it's been down here, they may end up worn sooner):


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I picked up Mercer & Sons blue end on end straight collar shirt on eBay, something you rarely see on the secondary market. Taking a chance on the size knowing that they are oversized, I'm normally a 17/34 in every other brand, this is a 16.5/33 and it fit perfectly. I paid only $25 shipped.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Picked up a PRL long sleeved, medium blue, knit polo shirt, made of what feels almost like sweatshirt weight cloth, @ a 60% discount...a real nice shirt for just over $30, out the door!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

[SUB]Added some more today:

[/SUB]

BB silk/cotton tie
Tommy Hilfiger silk pindot ps
5-pack of cotton pocket squares (unknown brand)
Mont Blanc Legend cologne


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Just received my new OCBD from Ratio Clothing. It has their new unlined (!!!), long roll button-down collar (3.5" point). Other, less sturdy fabrics will have a soft, thin interlining from what I understand. Currently it's one of their "secret" options but will debut sometime this year. It may even replace the current button-down collar. They added a back collar button and heightened the band a 1/4" at my request. Although they're also capable of locker loops and and a button flap pocket, I abstained from going that far. I may with my next order. Sent measurements of a well fitting shirt so they could replicate the fit, which turned out great.
> 
> With all these things in mind, there's no excuse for the trads here not to give them a try. A steal at $98. Accordingly with the price, the workmanship isn't quite on the level of Mercer & Sons -- there is a split yoke but the placket finishing at the bottom is standard, more loose threads out of the box, etc. Nonetheless, if you want to keep that American factory that makes BB OCBDs alive, this is another way to do it.


Jovan, the shirt looks awesome - enjoy it. How does the fabric feel - how is its hand - versus Brooks Brothers classic cotton OCBD? I have a love-hate relationship with BB overall, but I love the "hand," the heavy, but pliable cotton feel of its classic OCBD. Also, BB blue is - IMHO - the right blue for an OCBD (it has subtle grey tone to it) - how does Ratio compare?

And I love a locker loop as one of those great vintage features (but don't love the flap pocket 'cause my early OCBDs didn't have it - there's not right or wrong there, just my personal history).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

LUDLOW SPORTCOAT IN HERRINGBONE ENGLISH WOOL
Picked this up from J.Crew's website on post-Holiday sale for $138 (full price $328) and proceeded to spend use over $100 in alterations (but that's because I always need several things done - it's not the jacket's fault). For the money, the jacket is great: heavy wool, nice herringbone and a good combination of grey and taupe / brown. I like the details on the inside which is why I took the first picture. I like to have a few less-expensive items like this so that I don't worry about them at all. I wore it the other night to a pub, hung it on the hook on the back wall and didn't think about it - not something I'd do with one of my much more expensive coats.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, the shirt looks awesome - enjoy it. How does the fabric feel - how is its hand - versus Brooks Brothers classic cotton OCBD? I have a love-hate relationship with BB overall, but I love the "hand," the heavy, but pliable cotton feel of its classic OCBD. Also, BB blue is - IMHO - the right blue for an OCBD (it has subtle grey tone to it) - how does Ratio compare?
> 
> And I love a locker loop as one of those great vintage features (but don't love the flap pocket 'cause my early OCBDs didn't have it - there's not right or wrong there, just my personal history).


It feels like the same fabric BB uses, honestly. I don't really know how to describe the colour of the blue but it also looks similar to BB. They may have the same suppliers.


----------



## Yanks27 (Jul 7, 2013)

I just got a 60's J Press Chesterfield charcoal overcoat with a velveteen collar that I got from eBay for $15. Sometimes poor photography scares off the bidders. The collar looked like it had to be replaced. I was prepared to buy the velveteen material and bring it to my material, but the collar is fine. The liner has some issues. 

I was in the J Press Madison Ave store yesterday and the salesman suggested that I send it to their Cambridge tailor, who can either patch the liner or replace it.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Very rakish, I like it!



conductor said:


>


Reuben, I just noticed that flask in the middle. I hope you don't "misplace" it like I seem to with any flask I've ever had.



Reuben said:


> Some cold-weather gear that just arrived, two NWT pairs of pants from the exchange, a BB Peal flask, and three of those wonderful 50/50 wool and silk Talbott emblematics I was looking for.


So much jealousy 



Yanks27 said:


> I just got a 60's J Press Chesterfield charcoal overcoat with a velveteen collar that I got from eBay for $15.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool stuff.

I just got some clearance JAB fat-pants.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

AE Long Branch wingtip boots. Wore them for the first time today. Very comfortable, wore them all day at work, and then walked several blocks to attend my daughter's first school concert.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Reuben, I just noticed that flask in the middle. I hope you don't "misplace" it like I seem to with any flask I've ever had.


Haven't lost one yet, but I have come home with a different one than I left with. And this one's an 8 oz Peale and co, so I've got even more incentive to keep it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Adding more stuff for spring:


RL OCBD
BB seersucker tie
Versace "the Dreamer" cologne

I almost didn't buy the tie, but I haven't seen that many in seersucker and I really liked the boat print. Probably won't get pulled out until April/May though


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Just picked up the JCP Liddesdale knockoff in blaze orange, great price and good enough for the half-dozen times a year I'll wear it hunting, and my SO picked up a barbour for her Border Terrier.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Alberts from Reuben came in yesterday. They are saweeet! Perfect fit. And more than appropriate for Convivium and Old South this Spring.



































If you look closely, you can kind of see a 3-toed sloth on the footbed crest. Other interpretations are welcome.










And he threw in this vintage Sulka, which could not have been a nicer surprise. Sulka is by far my favorite.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Had a great ebay score show up today. Virtually new AE Grayson #8 shell. These have been a grail of mine for a while.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Alberts from Reuben came in yesterday. They are saweeet! Perfect fit. And more than appropriate for Convivium and Old South this Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gucci Prince Albert slippers with your letters sewn on the vamp? That's pretty badass.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

My modest acquisitions so far this month:


NOS BB gray and brown flannels (paid $29 for both pairs on the 'Bay and they are flat front and unfinished). The quality and fit is incredible, they just need to go to the tailor to be hemmed. Also 2 NOS Kent combs, also from eBay. I was skeptical a good comb could make a difference, but it really does.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Holy heck, congrats on those flannels! I guess I need to keep my eyes peeled on the 'bay.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

ArtVandalay said:


> Holy heck, congrats on those flannels! I guess I need to keep my eyes peeled on the 'bay.


Original $95 price tag on both of them.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

A Singer sewing machine.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Picked up a pair of Black Watch woolen pants by Huntington this morning. Probably going to need some tailoring, but otherwise a nice grab.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

WillBarrett said:


> Picked up a pair of Black Watch woolen pants by Huntington this morning. Probably going to need some tailoring, but otherwise a nice grab.


Seems like forumers (including yours truly) have been picking up a lot of BW trousers lately. I'd love to see a picture.

As for me, bits and bobs this month: Barkers loafers, PRL dark green chinos, an ex bespoke DB suit that will need tailoring, and my first foray into Jaeger shirts. Not bad at all for the price.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I love the smell of fresh leather in the morning...



Red Wing #9011 in Black Cherry. These are the "Beckman" boots, or what I believe they used to call the "Gentleman Traveler" boots.

By blowing all my Visa points and an Amazon gift card received for Xmas, I spent a whopping $10.30.

Ordered a size 10. Wearing them inside first to break them in a bit and see if they're too big. The 9.5 I tried in the Red Wing store was definitely too tight, the 10.5 was too big. The store didn't have a size 10, unfortunately. Amazon offers free shipping on returns, so an exchange, if needed, shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Gamma, let me know how you like those, I've been looking at grabbing a pair myself. Also, are those made in america Red Wings, or other?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Takai said:


> Gamma, let me know how you like those, I've been looking at grabbing a pair myself. Also, are those made in america Red Wings, or other?


Will do, sir. They are indeed made in the USA. The Beckmans are part of RW's Heritage line, which I believe is entirely made in the USA.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> I love the smell of fresh new leather in the morning...


Those are handsome..


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1. Agreed;
....very handsome and durable as well! A great footwear choice for this time of year. May you long wear them, gamma68, and may you do so only in good health. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Got some new kicks. Burgundy, not black as they appear.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

M Go Crimson said:


> Gucci Prince Albert slippers with your letters sewn on the vamp? That's pretty badass.


Not his initials. Convivium and Old South should tip you off, though.:icon_smile_wink:

Can I get a "Wheat, Barley!"?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Trad-ish said:


> Can I get a "Wheat, Barley!"?


Alfalfa, give 'em hell Kappa Alpha!


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Some great stuff on this page, superb looking flannels dko


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Got a charcoal grey Aran sweater on the way from Woolovers, which hopefully keep me warm on on the commute to night school at University of Toronto this winter.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

gamma68 said:


> I love the smell of fresh leather in the morning...
> 
> Red Wing #9011 in Black Cherry. These are the "Beckman" boots, or what I believe they used to call the "Gentleman Traveler" boots.
> 
> ...


Really nice boots I have a pair of the Beckman chukkas and I love them. I find with the Red Wing heritage line you have to go down a half size.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Will have to exchange the RW boots for a smaller size. Walked around a mall for a while yesterday and felt a bit like Herman Munster.

However, I did pick up this Shetland wool sweater vest for 60% off at BB:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Interesting. It seems a combination of a Fair Isle and a tennis sweater.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

It's a major award!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Patrick06790 said:


>


Now THAT's cool. I've thought about getting one of these for a couple years, but have only seen the really large lamps. May I ask where you acquired this lamp, err, major award?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Patrick06790 said:


>


I'm starting my Tuesday morning being jealous lol, that's cool on all sorts of different levels


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Every year I tell myself I'm going to buy one of those and put it in the front window...


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

Technically a late December acquisition but I'm calling it January since I just go them back from the tailor. Jack Donnelly dalton khakis. I bought the 'slim fit' version. The rise was a little lower than expected given all the hype and they taper A LOT from the knee down. It almost feels like a 'skinny fit.' In any event, the material feels super solid so I hope to give them a try out this week to see how they hold up after a full day.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

halbydurzell said:


> Technically a late December acquisition but I'm calling it January since I just go them back from the tailor. Jack Donnelly dalton khakis. I bought the 'slim fit' version. The rise was a little lower than expected given all the hype and they taper A LOT from the knee down. It almost feels like a 'skinny fit.' In any event, the material feels super solid so I hope to give them a try out this week to see how they hold up after a full day.


Would love to see a pic of these, as I'm also considering getting a pair of the slim fits.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

^ Personally, I'd get regular fit and just trim them down if necessary.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


>


Patrick, "you'll shoot your eye out" or as my late, sainted mother used to say, "if you look at that long enough, you'll start growing hair on your palms!" :crazy:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Reuben said:


> It's a major award!


"You used up all the glue ON PURPOSE!!"


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Patrick, "you'll shoot your eye out" or as my late, sainted mother used to say, "if you look at that long enough, you'll start growing hair on your palms!" :crazy:


Also in the running:

If you don't stop that you'll go blind

If you pick it it will get infected

Don't spit - remember the Johnstown flood


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Just ordered AE MacNeil walnut at AE Seconds--can't beat $177.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

And here they are...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Just bought a pair of "Men Freeman Wing Tip Shoes" made of "Cardova Brown Leather" on eBay. After the price I paid, I've probably got a warrant out for my arrest.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

CMDC said:


> Just ordered AE MacNeil walnut at AE Seconds--can't beat $177.


Hoping I can get this price -- tan LWB are kind of a grail shoe for me. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

All you guys with small feet (8-11) really annoy those of us wearing 13 or 14s. It is next to impossible to find a real steal on shell in 13 or 14 on eBay!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Hoping I can get this price -- tan LWB are kind of a grail shoe for me. Fingers crossed...


If I remember the email correctly, the price is good through Feb. 5.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

CMDC said:


> If I remember the email correctly, the price is good through Feb. 5.


Sweet. I sent them email, but when they responded, I couldn't see the price list.

I think I need to buy something to get the info about the sales -- which won't do me any good, because those would knock out my shoe budget for the forseeable future.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Sweet. I sent them email, but when they responded, I couldn't see the price list.
> 
> I think I need to buy something to get the info about the sales -- which won't do me any good, because those would knock out my shoe budget for the forseeable future.


Vincenzo at the Port Washington store is great to deal with 262-284-7158


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks! I may just call up and speak to him tomorrow.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Just bought a pair of "Men Freeman Wing Tip Shoes" made of "Cardova Brown Leather" on eBay. After the price I paid, I've probably got a warrant out for my arrest.


Very nice, Reuben!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Reuben, great color on those shells.

After a long, long search I found the ivory DJ I desperately wanted. My black-tie collection is now "complete," and it took less than a year. I solemnly swear not to buy anymore, as andy as my witness!

Raw silk shawl lapel DJ, vintage Saks with just a union label and size tag in the pocket. No vent and besom pockets.



















Sorry for the bathroom pic. Apparently people are supposed to be sleeping?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That looks pretty awesome. Raw silk? What a great find!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Jovan said:


> That looks pretty awesome. Raw silk? What a great find!


Thank you sir.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> All you guys with small feet (8-11) really annoy those of us wearing 13 or 14s. It is next to impossible to find a real steal on shell in 13 or 14 on eBay!


Would you be more annoyed if I mentioned they came in today and seem to have been barely worn?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Polo IV blazer (3 button, side vents, and ticket pocket) for a paltry sum off fleabay
Cashmere blend flannels from CMDC via the exchange


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not clothing necessarily, but I'm not fully dressed without it:



Vera Wang for Men EDT and Van Cleef & Arpels "Midnight in Paris" EDP. Fantastic formal scents, if anyone wanted a couple of unsolicited recommendations lol.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Bespoke DB flannel suit by an obscure English maker, recently ebayed (on its way to my Edinburgh tailor tomorrow)

https://postimg.org/image/nk2o2w913/

This is older, but I don't think I've posted this before- never worn because of the sleeve length, also off to Edinburgh. Calvin Klein, Wool/Cashmere

https://postimg.org/image/su7mu6t9z/

This I thrifted today- lovely Wool/Cashmere Fellini overcoat; fits me pretty well, though a touch short for my taste, so off to the bay it goes.

https://postimg.org/image/qblxti7jr/


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice. I think the dog likes them too.


Dieu et les Dames said:


> Polo IV blazer (3 button, side vents, and ticket pocket) for a paltry sum off fleabay
> Cashmere blend flannels from CMDC via the exchange


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

CMDC said:


> And here they are...


Picture this, but on a much worse table, and you have my last acquisition of the month.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Polo IV blazer (3 button, side vents, and ticket pocket) for a paltry sum off fleabay
> Cashmere blend flannels from CMDC via the exchange


You have great dress sense, but (please don't construe this as a personal thing) you could stand to have glasses frames as trad as the rest of your attire. I've never been crazy about that style, though admittedly I wore them a lot at a time when my other style choices were pretty bad, so they may have been tainted by association for me.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> You have great dress sense, but (please don't construe this as a personal thing) you could stand to have glasses frames as trad as the rest of your attire. I've never been crazy about that style, though admittedly I wore them a lot at a time when my other style choices were pretty bad, so they may have been tainted by association for me.


They're on my list. Thank you for the feedforward. I think I'll try the In-Home Try-On from glasses.com


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

And my January goes out with a bang, Had an "I need a cocktail with lunch" type day, and went shopping after that to make me feel a bit better. Some of these will be up on the exchange soon.


Murray's Regatta Blues, Madras by APC Raws, Citizens of Humanity/ Lacoste Polos for summer
 
T. Pink, 15/38, 15.5/39, 17/42. Whichever dont fit will be for sale./ Burberry Brit, BB Lux line casual shirt, BB Lux Line

Have the soap in Honeycrisp Apple, and Oat Milk, and it's absolutely fantastic. The Lanvin came in a set with lotion and body wash too. 
Not Pictured:
AG Khaki Casual Pants x2
Goorin Bros Caps x2
Monday the shop I got most of the clothes from was in the process of putting out some new stock when I was there. They said they'd have it all out by monday, so there will be some early Feb Purchases on the horizon.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Takai said:


> Had an "I need a cocktail with lunch" type day, and went shopping after that to make me feel a bit better.


You did the right thing.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> They're on my list. Thank you for the feedforward. I think I'll try the In-Home Try-On from glasses.com


Yeah, I worry about buying_ anything_ without a try-on, much less anything you'll wear as much as glasses.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Apparently I only THOUGHT I was done for the month:



I have this same shirt in blue/white and pink/white, but I've never had a shirt with this much red in it


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

After purchasing nothing during the Brooks Dec 26 sale, I went nuts this month:

As planned, I saved my Christmas money and used it at the Andover Shop sale for charcoal and pink shetlands. I am impressed by them, and will likely be buying more in the future as J. Squeeze continues to price their shaggy dogs higher into the stratosphere.

After more than a year of searching and being outbid I finally won an auction for a Burberry balmacaan with the wool liner. The seller had placed it up for auction twice before and I had "won" it both times but I didn't reach the reserve so I was denied the sale. The third time they put no reserve on the auction and I got it, and for less than I had offered in the previous auctions.

Then for reasons still unclear to me I made a ridiculously low "best offer" on a Brooks tuxedo and it was accepted. So now I own a virtually new (pockets are still basted shut), fully canvassed, undarted shawl collar dinner suit that fits me perfectly without a single alteration required. What makes this even more ludicrous is that the last time I wore formal attire was at my wedding more than 13 years ago, so this is not something I forsee getting a lot of use.

And to finish the month off, I finally broke down and bought a Kent clothes brush. This is one of those items I really should have purchased a long time ago but there was always something else more interesting to buy instead so I put it off again and again.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Inside this gift from my fiancee is also a pair of Alden shell tassels that I snagged in an ebay auction. I hope to post pics of the custom Turnbull and Asser tux I won and the embroidered bow tie chinos I ordered from the company that makes pants for J. Press soon. January was a great month.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

_
Originally Posted by *Takai* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1505356#post1505356
Had an "I need a cocktail with lunch" type day, and went shopping after that to make me feel a bit better.

_





Dieu et les Dames said:


> You did the right thing.


I think an "I need a cocktail with lunch" type of day requires a, well, cocktail (or two) with lunch and, then, follow it up with the shopping spree.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I picked up a charcoal, herringbone topcoat a few weeks ago. Tough to find choices in extra long, so I felt lucky. With the snow/cold air we've had this January, it's already paid for itself.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice, I can't believe AE discontinued these.



CMDC said:


> And here they are...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Bandit44 said:


> I picked up a charcoal, herringbone topcoat a few weeks ago. Tough to find choices in extra long, so I felt lucky. With the snow/cold air we've had this January, it's already paid for itself.


Congrats, did you find a new coat truly sized on the label extra-long or do you just mean it was cut very long? I'm asking because it's been many years since I've seen suits or coats labeled 40XL - now we are just lucky if they make a long version as many coats only come in one length per chest size. In the 1970s and into the 1980s, I used to find XL suits and coats with reasonable ease, but that started going away in the second-half of the 80s and seems all but gone today.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^ This was a 44 extra long, bought on ebay in virtually unworn condition. The sleeves were 29" from the shoulder, long enough to need tailoring. I always keep an eye on the exchange, but as you know, stuff rarely comes up in extra long. I cannot imagine searching for a 40xl. Even on ebay, I find slim pickings.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Bandit44 said:


> ^ This was a 44 extra long, bought on ebay in virtually unworn condition. The sleeves were 29" from the shoulder, long enough to need tailoring. I always keep an eye on the exchange, but as you know, stuff rarely comes up in extra long. I cannot imagine searching for a 40xl. Even on ebay, I find slim pickings.


Thank you - makes sense you found it on ebay, I would have been shocked if it was from a store today.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My Gustin standard fit Japan Standard denim jeans from late November arrived and they fit nicely.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ Nice stuff but would probably fit better in the fashion forum.


----------



## FilipI (Jan 31, 2014)

ArtVandalay said:


> ^^ Nice stuff but would probably fit better in the fashion forum.


Oops, you're right, this being a TRAD forum slipped my mind. Sorry...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Perhaps the Fashion Forum deserves its own "Acquisitions" threads?


----------



## FilipI (Jan 31, 2014)

Jovan said:


> Perhaps the Fashion Forum deserves its own "Acquisitions" threads?


I've just created it...


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> They're on my list. Thank you for the feedforward. I think I'll try the In-Home Try-On from glasses.com


Surely there's some wiggle room in the name of personal style. After all, the Trad Mullahs will stone you just for wearing side vents, a ticket pocket, or RL and you've committed the atrocity of wearing all three at once.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Pale_Male said:


> Surely there's some wiggle room in the name of personal style. After all, the Trad Mullahs will stone you just for wearing side vents, a ticket pocket, or RL and you've committed the atrocity of wearing all three at once.


Let he who has never worn a poly-blend cast the first stone.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Let he who has never worn a poly-blend cast the first stone.


The Sainted Brethren were big pushers of this stuff back in the "Better-than-now, but-not-as-great-as-it-once-was days." I remember Dad complaining about this -- as well as shoes made in Italy, of all places -- when I was a wee lad.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> _
> Originally Posted by *Takai* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1505356#post1505356
> Had an "I need a cocktail with lunch" type day, and went shopping after that to make me feel a bit better.
> 
> ...


That BB steakhouse might do quite well after all.


----------

